# Hymer B544 2002 Earth Bonding Strap(s)



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Along with a friend who owns a Hymer (also Fiat Ducato based and a year or so older) we sufffer from a temperamental fuel guage.

It generally reads O.K. when above half full (but not always) but after that it starts to wander up and down then go to 'Empty' before coming back up.

All very disconcerting if you don't zero the trip and fill to the brim at each fuel stop.
If you do this you can cross check the guage on the mileage you have done but it it still very irritating.

Now t'other Hymer had the earth strap replaced at the last service, and the fuel guage is now behaving.

So I need to check my earth strap(s).

On initial investigation I can see an earth strap from the wiring loom to the bodywork just under the air filter at the nearside front. This looks pretty meaty.

I can also see a very thin wire from further down the same wiring loom that terminates on a bolt at the front of the grearbox. This looks an obvious earth connection but it is a very thin wire.

On older cars I would expect to see a thick braided earth strap somewhere between the chassis and the engine, usually under the gearbox and easily visible.

I can't see anything obvious like this, but I can't get right under without the aid of a ramp.

The offside part of the engine is also shrouded underneath with some kind of splash guard.

So does anyone know where I might find the eath strap(s)?

Cheers

LGC

Pictures of the small earth wire below.


----------

